# 24" Wheels for DJ - Black Market Contraband



## CRB1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a reasonably good set of 24" DJ/Park wheels?

I have a new Black Market Malice that I just took to Ray's Indoor Bike Park in Milwaukee. The bike felt great, but now I'm curious about the 24" Contraband. I'd like to check out a 24" and I think the easiest way would be to swap out a Contraband frame with the Malice components, with the exception that I'll need new wheels and tires. I got a great deal on the Malice, so I'm not too worried about spending a few hundred more on the wheels/frame.

I've seen some good deals on Contraband frames around $300. Can anyone recommend a good set of 24" wheels that would work with the Contraband that would be relatively light and wouldn't be too expensive? I've seen Atomlab standard issue wheelsets, but not too much else. Thanks.


----------

